# Mazzer Super Jolly - burr replacement?



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Hi All

I bought a second hand mazzer SJ from this forum, which was already bought second hand. Bought in may 2015 and as I use it at home, it sees little use (2 coffees a day MAX, normally just one). My question is whether I need to replace the burrs. I think its close to the lowest setting (finest grind) to make a flat white. I took two pictures as linked to help advise. I have purchased a replacement pair on ebay just now, but just wondering your thoughts on what looks like wear or if they are fine!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/o2ddeLsetZ7fnQ6F9

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are they genuine OEM Mazzer burrs?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

They still have life but provided you have new ones, just replace them. New original burrs will work better for sure.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Are they genuine OEM Mazzer burrs?


the old or new? Latter, not sure. From ebay for £25 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400841618934


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

They are not original Mazzer burrs, I would return and get some 33M original Mazzer burrs,

Generally the compatibles are ok but they don't have the sharpness of the genuine ones , ive been down this route myself and realised as soon as I had the right ones tht they were much better quality


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Agree totally with @jimbojohn55, way inferior to genuine burrs. When genuine usually (always in packaging) and Mazzer on the back, the vendors would always photo this.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

thanks. Should have posted on here first before buying! Will see what they say (after I messaged them!) - worst case I can return and they pay for postage.


----------

